# Samsung BD-P1400 Blu-ray Player



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

* Samsung BD-P1400* 
Samsung’s BD-P1400 lets you enjoy HD films and shows with a new level of picture customization. Advanced Blu-ray playback technology gives you crisp, clear images, while added picture quality adjustment lets you set sharpness and noise reduction to your liking. HDMI™ v1.3 lets you experience richer colors. Dolby® Digital Plus and Dolby® TrueHD compatibility completes the HD experience. It’s a perfect centerpiece to your media environment, providing the features you need for a fulfilling entertainment experience.

Blu-ray playback at content native HD resolution of 1080p/1080i/720p
Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, DTS HD support
HDMI version 1.3, component video, S-Video outputs
Upconverts DVD's up to 1080p via HDMI
Selectable DVD upconversion (720p/1080i/1080p)
 * Manufacturer's Description*

*Picture Quality Adjustment* 
You`re in control with optional picture quality adjustment. Previously available only in higher end products, the BDP1400 lets you set sharpness and noise reduction. You view pictures refined to your own taste. 

*Dolby Digital Plus and Dolby TrueHD* 
Immerse yourself in sound. The BD-P1400 supports the new Dolby Digital Plus Audio format — the next generation in sound. It also supports uncompressed PCM Audio and Legacy dts 5.1 Dolby Digital. Dolby(R) TrueHD is Dolby`s next-generation lossless technology developed for high-definition disc-based media. Dolby TrueHD delivers tantalizing sound that is bit-for-bit identical to the studio master,* unlocking the true high-definition entertainment experience on next-generation discs. When coupled with highdefinition video, Dolby TrueHD offers an unprecedented home theater experience that lets you enjoy sound as stunning as the high-definition picture. 

*CD & DVD Compatible* 
Samsung's Blu-ray Disc Player offers state of the art viewing with CD and DVD playback compatibility. Even as you take advantage of the latest video and audio advances, you can still enjoy all your existing media content. The BD-P1400 features full backward compatibility. It`s the perfect way to enjoy all your favorites! 

*1080p with 24 Hz Video Output *
View scenes as they were meant to be seen. The Blu-ray movie title's original source (1080p/24Hz) output means you'll enjoy the film picture quality. 

*HDMI v1.3 *
Experience richer color and sound. The BD-P1400 offers HDMI v1.3, which enables broader bandwidth AV data transmission. It supports deep color, higher resolution and new compressed audio formats. 

*Anynet+ Ready TV (HDMI-CEC) *
You're in full command with the BD-P1400. Anynet+ delivers streamlined, one-touch control over all your Anynet compatible connected devices such as the TV, AV Receiver, and Home Theater. You can operate all of them with a single remote control that enables commands to be passed among devices within the system. A true “plug and play" product, it comes with a Consumer Electronics Control (CEC) feature that lets you operate Samsung HDMI products with a single remote control. 

*Ethernet Port* 
Perfect and convenient for any upgrades that may need to be issued in the future as the Blu-ray format continues to evolve.

*Specifications:
*MPEG2, VC-1, H.264, HD JPEG, decoding 
Dolby® Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby® TrueHD, dts®, MP3 audio decoding 
11-bit/108 MHz video D/A converter; 
24-bit/192KHz audio D/A converter 
Power requirements: AC120V 60Hz 
Power consumption (on/standby): 29 Watt/0.9 Watt 

*Terminals* 
HDMI: 1 
CVBS Output: 1 
Component video out: 1 
S-Video: 1 
Multi Channel Audio out: 1 
Audio out: 2 
Coaxial: 1 
Optical: 1 
Ethernet port 

*Net dimensions & weight* 
Dimensions (WxHxD): 16.9 x 3.1 x 12.8 inches 
Weight: 9.3 lb.

Available October 1 ... Check price at the Shack Electronics Store.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... looks like it has now dropped on down to $389. Getting more and more tempting. Instead of buying the 5000 combo... this is looking like a cheaper way out for me to get Blu-ray in the house.


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

Did you ever buy one of these, Sonnie? I picked one up a couple of weeks ago, and have been pleased with it. I've applied the latest firmware so it can stream Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA out to my Onkyo 705 via HDMI. Awesome! I haven't had the freezing/skipping issues with SD DVDs that some have reported on other forums, either. So far, so good...:bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't yet, but been tossing it around. I've found one for $350 shipped and may pull the plug soon.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I've been thinking about one of these too. My receiver doesn't have HDMI neither does my TV. I could get a switcher for the TV and go HDMI to DVI for both HD players but what would I do about my receiver? It only has one set of 5.1 analog inputs. I didn't notice does the Sammy have fiber optic and if so what kind of sound would I get?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

From above:



> Terminals
> HDMI: 1
> CVBS Output: 1
> Component video out: 1
> ...


I believe you would get regular Dolby Digital or DTS.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

My local Costco has this player for a very good price. I have been trying to decide between this and the PS3.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have it for as low as $279 in the Shack Electronics Store with free shipping.

What kind of price does Costco have on it?


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

*Blue Ray player on sale at CC*

Good deal?

http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/prod...P1400&linkid=j23291037&affiliateid=k9993&mid=


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Not really... you'll have to pay tax on top of that $299.

We offer it with no taxes and free shipping at the Shack for $279.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice deal but I still cant buy one as I'm in Canada. I get the lovely "We can not ship to your location" message!
Sigh:dontknow:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You don't have anyone who will buy it for you and ship it to you?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, I have no relatives or friends in the US. I find that it gets complicated and usually cost me more doing it that way anyhow. Brokerage fees: $50, GST etc. The same unit here costs anywhere from $399-$550 I'm going to wait for a bit longer to see how the market deals with this issue of our dollar being on par with yours. Electronics in Canada simply should not cost as much as they do.
I ended up getting my Onkyo 805 for $750CAD including all the fees from the US because of the huge price difference here. I just don't get it :dontknow:


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

With all the absolutely fantastic AV equipment made in Canada...buy and support your local artisans...I realise that doesn't help in this particular situation, but where and when you can, if you support your fellow Canadians; you'll get equipment every bit as good as and in many cases better than equipment made elsewhere....Ay...

Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## rentangz (Jan 24, 2008)

RollsRoyce said:


> Did you ever buy one of these, Sonnie? I picked one up a couple of weeks ago, and have been pleased with it. I've applied the latest firmware so it can stream Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA out to my Onkyo 705 via HDMI. Awesome! I haven't had the freezing/skipping issues with SD DVDs that some have reported on other forums, either. So far, so good...:bigsmile:


Just want to ask how is your Onkyo 705 performing Royce?I have a Denon AVR 2805..I am also looking into the specs of a 705 and 605..whats the diffrence?THX Ultraselect II?How does it sound compared to a Denon of the same class with 705?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would start a thread with those questions and maybe PM RollsRoyce to chime in... otherwise it will derail this thread, which is a totally different topic.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Interesting problem has developed with my 1400 and I wonder if anyone else has had this issue?
Recently when I play a BluRay DVD the video and audio stops altogether through HDMI. The display on the Samsung continues to run and in most cases the audio/video returns after just a few seconds although not always. The display on my Onkyo says "no signal" during this time as well.
This also sometimes happens with no disc in the player at all.
Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Update to my last post:
It turns out the problem was the HDMI cable. I swapped it out with the one on my A2 and the problem is now happening on the A2 the strange thing is its intermittent even if I am not touching or moving the cable, Why would that be?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ghost?

Sounds rather strange for sure. :huh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello,
I'm just setting up my home system. Everything is going great. HDMI from my Comcast Cable, and HDMI from my BD-P1400 into my Onkyo 705. HDMI out to my Phillips 47" LCD. 

My problem is when I play a movie in the Samsung any dark areas I get ALOT of blue pixel shifting going on. I have tried 720p/1080i/1080p and other combinations of screen size and such. 

Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Kevin


----------

